# Custom made site



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been on the web site CustomeMade for a couple months now. I didn't expect much and I wasn't disappointed. But they have changed the way you post your work and it doesn't work. I tried to post a project last night and after you put the pictures in, you can't do anything else.

If any of you have figured it out, let me know if its broke or i'm just an idiot.

I'm fine either way.


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe a project has to be 'approved' before it goes live. Once the admins approve it you can modify your project. Give it 24 - 48 hours.

I've been on it since you had to pay to be on. I've had moderate success with it. However I think it's been diluted since they did away with monthly fees. Now anyone with a miter saw can bid on projects. Overall I think it's a good thing to have in your online marketing strategy.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

The only thing I was able to do was to upload a few pictures. I couldn't title it or describe it, no place to put it. It's like they didn't finish the page.


----------

